# Blew up my 525 mag



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

first ever practice session today...best cast of 110 yds OTG......terrible.....then i blew it up and snapped off....laughed all the way back to the car


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*I get knocked down*

but I get up again nuthin ever gonna get me down.

Ain't nuthin but a thing brother.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> first ever practice session today...best cast of 110 yds OTG......terrible.....then i blew it up and snapped off....laughed all the way back to the car


practice ... practice ... practice ...
You talkin' bout practice ???!!

If no one gave you these few tips before listen up. I started new to conventionals this past April and these tips helped me a lot.

1) DO NOT Muscle your casts practice on accuracy, smoothness of delivery, and release point. 

2) Use the Uni Tech cast. It is an OTG cast except that it is a straight back (no bending/twisting involved) it is straight over the head. This is a good cast to learn anyway especially if you visit any piers where the real estate is precious.

3) Watch the sinker and apply your thumb (please use a glove) to the spool (side of the spool or to the spool itslef) just before the weight hits the ground/water. Practive until you can time it just right.

The best thing to do is try and hook up with some of us when we are practicing and observe. Just give us a heads up if you are coming so we can make sure to bring our Hard Hats  

just yankin' yer chain!

There is no turning back once you have tasted the dark side !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Blew It Up*

If ya ain't blowin it up every now and again you ain't tryin hard enough ....... 

I was told to ease a little off the muscle and work on form ........ I cracked one off today myself ........ got lucky and didn't bird nest it ... I think the line got caught on the shock leader knot ..... 

What kinda rod do you have it setting on


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

tica xtra heavy 12 footer


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've blown mine up a few times, it happens. Almost always from trying to cast too hard/too snappily in my experience, and of course starting out casting a heaver with 30lb braid doesn't make life any easier. 
Previous posts were spot on, perfect form and cast smoothly and the distance will come in no time. 
I spent an honest 30 minutes picking a birds nest out of my 525MAG the other day, luckily it wasn't my fault. I was showing off to my buddy (who had only ever surf fished with spinning reels) and I was consistently hitting the 130yd mark with a plain 8 oz. pyramid weight on my OM12H. My buddy had to give it a try and he started off casting easy, hitting 70 yards or so. He went to cast hard and released all wrong, wound up doing a laser shot hard into the ground about 60 yards out. In spite of the melted skin on his thumb he was unable to prevent a catastrophic backlash. So yeh, it happens.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> If ya ain't blowin it up every now and again you ain't tryin hard enough .......
> 
> AINT THAT THE TRUTH MAN !!!!
> 
> I'VE BEEN RUNNING EL-CHEAP-O LINE FOR NOW...DOESN'T MAKE YOU FILL SO BAD WHEN YOU GOT A RIP IT OFF  I CAN GET JUST ABOUT ANY BIRDS NEST OUT OF MY FRESH WATER CALCUTTA'S BUT FORGET IT ON THE BIGINS..:--|


----------

